# Quick Strike



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the Quick Strike arrows? They are by Quest and out of Ok City, OK. Any input is appreciated, I was just glad to see they were made in the US of A! Thank you, Tina.


----------



## LongDrawPSE (Oct 23, 2009)

My wife has shot these in the past, seem to be a very good arrow. I just ordered a some Arrow Dynamics .395 Mag Lite Yellow from www hornhunters com/nitro_stinger.htm they are also the manufacture of Quest. The Tech Rep I talk to is Sheen. He said they will be coming out with a new line of Quest arrows that will be a tapered shaft similar to the Arrow Dynamics, but are suppose to fly even flatter.


----------



## Vaszil (11 mo ago)

Can Hori-Zone Quick Strike be cross-mounted in HHA Optimizer? Does it interfere with pulling up or do you need to add widening?


----------

